# Wie viele Berufe kann man lernen?



## Zidinjo (19. Mai 2008)

Da ich erst mit meinem Dunkeltempler auf lvl 24 bin kann ich nur Sammelberufe nehmen. Und wollte fragen wie viele Berufe man haben kann. ??


----------



## Helix (20. Mai 2008)

Sammelberufe : Alle wenn du zuviel Zeit hast ...
Verarbeitungsberufe (Craftberufe): Nur einen.

MFG

Helix


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

> Verarbeitungsberufe (Craftberufe): Nur einen.



bei uns in der gilde haben schon welche nen 2. für geld gekauft,


----------



## Helix (24. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> bei uns in der gilde haben schon welche nen 2. für geld gekauft,



Hör ich jetzt zum ersten mal ....


----------



## Drakonis (26. Mai 2008)

ja ne, war fehlinformation mit dem gekauft, aber ich habe definitiv 2 berufe, alche und rüstungsschmied


----------



## HarryCan (22. Juni 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> ja ne, war fehlinformation mit dem gekauft, aber ich habe definitiv 2 berufe, alche und rüstungsschmied



wie hast du den zweiten denn bekommen und welches lvl war dafür notwendig?
mir wird immer gesagt: du hast schon einen beruf werd in dem besser ...


----------



## Windhawk (23. Juni 2008)

Laut Handbuch kannst du nur einen Verarbeitungsberuf lernen oO strange


----------



## Helix (15. Juli 2008)

habe auch 2 Berufe gelernt ^^ 
Bin rüsti und waffenschmied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zeite kostet einfach sein gewissen endgeld ^^


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Ab lvl 20 kannst du alle Sammelberufe lernen ..ab lvl 40 kannst du den ersten Hauptberuf lernen (schmied Juwwelenschleifer ect) und dann ab lvl 50?? den 2. Hauptberuf ...was du dann halt noch willst.... Jedoch kannst du diese  zz nich mehr verlernen. Wähle also mit Bedacht....


----------

